# Need help with LGB 91950 Amtrak High Speed Train Set



## russfox (Apr 11, 2008)

I recently purchased a 3 car LGB 91950 Amtrak High Speed Train Set with the addition 2 cars. Sure is cheaply made... hollow bodies with decal that represent the windows and doors. Nothing like the Amfleets LGB made. 

When I went to run the train it appears to be under powered with lots of wheel slipage. I have read some comments and have seen firsthand that the train seems under powered. Should I add more weight or try to locate another power truck for the rear power car. 

Has anyone improved the performance of a set that they may have? 

All ideas are welcome... and no... I do not want to sell them (hahaha) 

Thanks, 
Russ


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

They had an upgrade kit available with a power block for the other end. 
Good luck finding one now. 
I think it was a 66095, motor and lighting kit. 


And TrainWorld looks like they still list it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Watts train shop should have what you need.. 
Nick.


----------



## russfox (Apr 11, 2008)

I found 2 of the kits at Joe's Train Station near Philadelphia, PA. I was able to drive over and pick them up and saved on shipping. Thanks for the tip. Watts may have some other items I'm looking for.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

As I recall, at one point when these were newly released, riodge Road Station had a set of these running on Peter's Starter set. I think it was a 9 car train? They added not only the second motor block if I recall but a full set of LGB's Ball bearing wheel sets too? 

I too have two of these sets and a few extra cars and no mine aren't for sale either. They are pretty well buried in the storage unit at this point. I believe I got them from Watt's back when they were clearing them out at a ridiculously low price per set. Shipping didn't kill me either back then. 

Chas


----------



## russfox (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Chas, 
I have recently picked-up a second 3 car set and 2 upgrade kits (power truck and lights for both ends). 
Do you remember if the wheel sets under the cars were plastic or metal. The reason I ask is the first set I got (five cars) had steel wheels in the cab power truck and the other cab non-powered truck. The rest of the wheel sets under the cars are plastic. The second set I got (3 car) had steel wheels on every truck. I'm just trying to figure out how they were originally made. 

I havent had much luck finding information about these set like user manuals, exploded views or parts lists. There is not much to them. I figured with the second power truck and some more weight the should move along very well. 

Thanks, 
Russ


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

As I recall the original were all plastic wheels "except" the original motor block in the lead unit. I could be wrong? As Is aid I cannot get to these right now buried in storage. (sigh) Someday I'll be able to run trains. 

Chas


----------



## russfox (Apr 11, 2008)

From what I can see of sets for sale on Ebay it appears that the wheelset are plastic. Minus motor blocks. I'm guessing a previous owner may have replaced the plastic with metal wheels. Both the plastic and the metal wheels look like LGB wheelsets. 
Russ


----------

